# Deputy Sheriff Tim Causey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Tim Causey*

Horry County Sheriff's Office, South Carolina

End of Watch: Sunday, May 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 25 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Fire
*Incident Date:* 3/16/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Tim Causey died as the result of smoke inhalation he suffered on March 16th, 2013, after responding to a massive fire in the Windsor Green area.

The fire destroyed 26 different condominium buildings. Deputy Causey responded to assist with securing the scene the night of the fire and for several days following the fire. After becoming ill in the following days, he was diagnosed with smoke inhalation and acute respiratory failure. He was subsequently flown to the Medical University of South Carolina where he remained until passing away on May 19th, 2013.

Deputy Causey had served with the Horry County Sheriff's Office for 25 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Phillip Thompson
Horry County Sheriff's Office
1301 Second Avenue
Conway, SC 29526

Phone: (843) 915-5450

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21785-deputy-sheriff-tim-causey#ixzz2TmPM3ZT6


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Causey


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Causey


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

